# Am I Pregnant?



## pasqueflower (Sep 9, 2006)

I just moved this from "I'm Pregnant" because I am not getting much help there. So if you already read this, sorry.

Has this happened to anyone?

I am 9 days late on my period, although it is only a 22 day cycle (very regular)--so today is day 31. I took one pregnancy test on day 25 and it said "pregnant". Then I tried again to make sure (we are not planning a pregnancy). It said "not pregnant". And in the last 5 days I have tried 4 more times...all are negative. I don't have any signs of pregnancy--except for the absence of a period, which is kind of a biggie.

All tests are newly purchased and different brands.

I am not sure what to prepare myself for....is it possible I am about to miscarry? If so, when should the bleeding start? It is taking a long time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you should probably call your doctor and get a blood test.


----------



## EMandM (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree. I think you should go to the Dr. and have blood work done. Best of luck to you!


----------



## pasqueflower (Sep 9, 2006)

I have an appointment this afternoon. Haven't been to the doctor since the babes were born. It is never my first thought so thanks for the push.


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## pasqueflower (Sep 9, 2006)

The urine test was negative. The blood test was positive, showing 18 weeks. Which cannot be possible as I know when I ovulated--three weeks ago.

We're having a baby!

Lots of stress here--as I have no insurance...but I know it will all be wonderful once that little one is in the world. And no use stressing her out while she is in the womb. I do feel lucky.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## pasqueflower (Sep 9, 2006)

Woke up this morning...started bleeding. Went back to the clinic...ends up a I having a miscarriage.....an emotional roller coaster of a week.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## H-bomb (Oct 29, 2007)

That is quite a rollercoaster. So sorry to hear pasqueflower. Hugs to you.


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations Mama!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre (Oct 15, 2009)

hope you are feeling better


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry, mama!!


----------

